
"VC Diversity Final Exhibits" slides by Social+Capital - louhong
https://www.scribd.com/doc/283794890/VC-Diversity-Final-Exhibits
======
rabble
It's really disappointing that they didn't even look at 500 startups, one of
the few VC's who've done a genuinely good job at getting diversity of
partners. [http://500.co/team/](http://500.co/team/)

~~~
louhong
Agree, I think that is a glaring omission.

